# Monitor mit FullHD und 240Hz oder ein WQHD Monitor ?



## GoldenAlex08 (25. August 2018)

Hallo Community, lieber ein WQHD von Asus PG 278Q holen oder ein Full HD von Asus PG 258Q ? 

Gibt es Nachteile bei einen Full HD Monitor  mit eine übertriebene  Grafikkarte? Z.B auf Windows oder so. 
Oder sollte man lieber einen WQHD Monitor benutzen ? 

Worauf sollte man allgemein achten ? 

Danke für die Hilfe .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. August 2018)

Meinst du mit "übertrieben" das eine Grafikkarte auch genug Leistung für höhere Auflösungen als Full-HD hat? 

Und was meinst du mit "Nachteilen" dadurch?


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (26. August 2018)

Die erste Frage : JA 

Die zweite Frage : Ich meinte damit ob  es   Probleme beim Spielen gibt mit den FPS ? 
Oder Windows skaliert?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. August 2018)

Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach Probleme mit den "FPS" genau? 
Ich kann mir darunter eigentlich nur "zu wenig FPS" vorstellen. 
Aber warum sollte weniger Auflösung das verursachen?

Und skalieren tut Windows immer 
Selbst 100% ist ja eine Skalierung - und zwar 1:1
Aber diese verursacht natürlich auch keine Probleme.

Kannst du etwas genauer präzisieren was du meinst?


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (26. August 2018)

Lieber ist es besser, wenn du antwortest : Worauf sollte man allgemein achten beim Kauf eines neuen Monitor ?
Was ist besser ? : Lieber einen FullHD Monitor holen mit 240Hz und 24,5 Zoll oder eine höhere Auflösung mit 165Hz dafür 27 Zoll ? Ist das ein Nachteil wenn man E-Sports spielt und Spiele die nicht E-Sport sind bei einen 27 Zoll Monitor ? Ich habe einen 27 Zoll nicht ausgetestet. 

Außerdem  zu deine Fragen : Ja, das mit zu wenige FPS machen mir mehr Sorgen.
2 Frage : Vielleicht ist das der Fall.

3. Frage : Ist das nicht übertrieben wenn man eine GTX 1080 ti hat und Spiele spielt mit eine niedrigerer Auflösung ? Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile mit der Grafikkarte, vielleicht  überfordert oder die FPS sinken ab ?


----------



## ASD_588 (26. August 2018)

.....


----------



## ASD_588 (26. August 2018)

> 3. Frage : Ist das nicht übertrieben wenn man eine GTX 1080 ti hat und  Spiele spielt mit eine niedrigerer Auflösung ? Gibt es irgendwelche  Nachteile mit der Grafikkarte, vielleicht  überfordert oder die FPS  sinken ab ?


Nein damit hat sie keine probleme und die fps werden steigen sofern man nicht die cpu  nicht bremst auch keine nachteile außer man hat nen 4k monitor nuzt aber nur full hd.



> Außerdem  zu deine Fragen : Ja, das mit zu wenige FPS machen mir mehr Sorgen.



je nach spiel können auch 40fps vollkommen reichen.




> Lieber einen FullHD Monitor holen mit 240Hz und 24,5 Zoll oder eine  höhere Auflösung mit 165Hz dafür 27 Zoll ? Ist das ein Nachteil wenn man  E-Sports spielt und Spiele die nicht E-Sport sind bei einen 27 Zoll  Monitor ? Ich habe einen 27 Zoll nicht ausgetestet.



Hol dir einen mit 140Hz alles andere mach nicht wirklich sinn außer das man ein schlechteres bild hat zumal man auch ersteinmal auf 240hz kommen muss.


----------



## Swiggle (26. August 2018)

240Hz machen mMn nur Sinn, wenn man Competitive Spiele wie CSGO o.ä. spielt. Wann sonst hat man mal die Chance das komplett auszuschöpfen in Spielen? Also ich habe das nicht und bin mit meinem 27" WQHD auf 144Hz mehr als zufrieden. Habe auch damit keine Probleme in Spielen wie CSGO


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2018)

Bei FHD und wenn du 240fps erreichen willst, wird je nach Spiel eher die CPU limitieren als die  Grafikkarte.


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (26. August 2018)

@ASD_588 Lieber einen FullHD Monitor mit 24 Zoll oder ein WQHD Monitor mit 27 Zoll. Wenn man Minecraft, Plants Vs Zombies, Elex und noch weitere  Rollenspiele spielt. Alles andere ist schon geklärt. Die genannten Spiele waren nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. August 2018)

> Lieber einen FullHD Monitor mit 24 Zoll oder ein WQHD Monitor mit 27 Zoll.



Das musst du entscheiden von der pixel dichte ist es das selbe nur das der 24er 61cm und der 27 68cm in der Diagonale hat was schon ein deutlicher unterschied ist.
HD ab 200
WQHD ab 300

Eine konkrete empfehlung kann ich nicht geben da ich mich damit nicht so gut auskenne.


----------



## Swiggle (27. August 2018)

Hast du denn vernünftige Hardware um WQHD in beispielsweise ELEX gut nutzen zu können? Ich denke wenn man WQHD zocken möchte will man ja auch nicht alles auf Low stellen

Ich bin gerade von 24Zoll FHD auf 27Zoll WQHD gewechselt und finde, dass das die beste Entscheidung war. Der Größenunterschied ist zwar anfangs spürbar, aber das legt sich nach 1-2Wochen


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (27. August 2018)

Wenn ich Minecraft zocken würde, wäre ein 27 Zoll Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung gut geeignet dafür ? 
Nur ein Beispiel


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (27. August 2018)

Swiggle, ja die Hardware ist fast übertrieben für solche Spiele. Ich rüste mein Hardware selten auf, außer ein paar Ausnahmen. Ich denke das muss ich nicht sagen.


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (27. August 2018)

@Swiggle falls du doch nachfragst einer der neuen Grafikkarten wird es schon sein, wenn die gute Ergebnisse erzielen in Benchmarks. 

Danke, war die letzte Frage.


----------



## urkent (26. September 2020)

zumal man auch ersteinmal auf 240hz kommen muss.  @GoldenAlex08
völliger quatsch
240Hz machen mMn nur Sinn, wenn man Competitive Spiele . . . 
völliger quatsch
wenn man während des Spielens nur immer guckt wie schlecht die bildqualität,ist, doch auch oder?  Also bei mir schon.
'Bei FHD und wenn du 240fps erreichen willst, wird je nach Spiel eher die CPU limitieren als die Grafikkarte.'
Ja in wqhd doch auch . . . 
- aber seitdem ich wqhd 240Hz Monitor spiele limitiert MICH wenigstens nicht mehr das BILD


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2020)

Der TE ist seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr im Forum aktiv.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ihn das interessiert.


----------

